# Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 12 - GROSSO 30% OFF !!



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 2, 2014)

Sonokinetic celebrates a creative year with a massive discount and give-aways marathon starting on December 4th.

Join our mailing list and find out about new deals every day at http://www.sonokinetic.net/sale?ref=12DVIPST This mailing list only lasts for the duration of the 12 day give-away

See you tomorrow with the first deal! :D


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 1 - Minimal 35% off!*

For 1 day only ....


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 1 - Minimal 35% off!*

Thank You! 
Downloading Minimal right now 8)


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 2 - Sleigh Bells 5 euro - ios app free*

For 1 day only ....





Link for the iOS app https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sleigh-bells/id741328949?ls=1&mt=8 (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sleigh- ... ?ls=1&amp;mt=8)


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 5, 2014)

Damn, I was ready to pull the trigger on Minimal, but fell asleep early after running a long rehearsal and missed the end of the sale. Maybe next time. :(


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day3 - Alphorn 50% off!!*

For 1 day only, get the Alphorn at 50% off!


----------



## Vovique (Dec 6, 2014)

Very tempted, but will wait for Sultan Strings, Shahrazad and Qanun!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day3 - Alphorn 50% off!!*

What a great sound! 8) Purchased.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 4 - Carnival now €40 was €69.90*

For 1 day only, get the Carnival for €40!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 5 - Da Capo 40% OFF!!*

For 1 day only, get 40% discount on the orchestral samples library “Da Capo” - Symphonic strings, brass, woodwinds and percussion.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 6 - Sultan Strings only €29.90!*

For 1 day only, Sultan Strings reduced from €80 to €29.90


----------



## Vovique (Dec 9, 2014)

Beautiful! Sultan Strings bought.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 9, 2014)

Sultan nabbed.


----------



## Jordan37 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 6 - Sultan Strings only €29.90!*

Ordered a copy of Sultan - wonderful strings! Thank you for the great deal! o-[][]-o


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 7 - Toll only €25*

Hope you are all enjoying the bargains 

Today's special deal, Toll for only €25


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 8 Guzin only €20*

For 1 day only Guzin €20 ....


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 9 - Vivace 40% off!*

For 1 day only Vivace 40% off!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 10 - Fe for only €20*

For 1 day only Fe for only €20


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 10 - Fe for only €20*

Is Fe a loop only library or can the instruments be played individually too? The oil drum is something I could use .


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 10 - Fe for only €20*

Fe also has multi-samples with RR's. If you watch the video, the Multi button provides access to them


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic 12 Days of Christmas 2014 - Day 11 - Mallets only €25*

Day 11 of 12: 50% discount on the Orchestral Mallets library “Mallets”. 4 Mallet Instruments: Tubular Bells (mallets: Leather/Plastic), Glockenspiel (mallets: metal), Marimba (Mallets: Wool/Rubber), Xylophone (Mallets:Wood/Rubber)


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 15, 2014)

We have saved the most exclusive offer until last! Grosso is 30% off for the next 48 hours. Get it while you can!





Here are a couple of reminders, if you have forgotten what Grosso is capable of


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 16, 2014)

Less than 24 hours remaining to pick up Grosso with a 30% discount o-[][]-o


----------

